# My Poor Tans :P



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Here are some photos of my poor U.S. Tans.

Black Tan doe:



























Champagne Tan doe:


















Silver Tan buck (baby photos):


















These tans were created with some UK import influence, but very distant in the lineage. The color was maintained steadily, I'm trying to deepen it. I'll have some more photos of the Champagne Tan's current litter in a few weeks.

This particular line of U.S. tans the belly darkens with age, is that normal in the UK or does the belly color stay steady or lighten with age?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The red deepens in the dominant yellow with age, so that would make sense.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look very similar to what I've mostly had in the way of tans. *sigh* A good tan is high on my wish list as well. I'm hoping one of my red satin boys carries tan (any kind of tan) so I can work on improving it. If not I don't have tan at all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I will get you some pics of young tans tomorrow for you to compare.I have mainly cham tans.The colour is generally much deeper than the ones in your picture at a similar age.There is however a but, which is those exhibiting a deep tan as babies are likely to be to dark as adults so need to shown as babies or young adults.After that the tan creeps all over the place.You need to keep some lighter ones which may go on to make good adults.Very pale tans however will not suddenly turn to rich vibrant orange when adult.There is another problem with tans,as each generation goes on the tan tends to accumulate/strengthen . Eventually an outcross to a self or a pale tan will be needed or you will end up with mice that have tan everywhere.Then you're back to square one :x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The orange color creeps onto the rest of the body?!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.Tan behind the ears,round the tail root,tan guard hairs along the flanks,throat spots in the darker colours.You have to constantly select to keep it at bay.Not such a problem with the light ones,you need to strike a balance some where in the middle.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope these pictures may be of use to you.

7 week old doe with a good pale top










and a decent tan considering her light top










slightly younger buck with a darker top










and therefore a deeper belly colour










adult buck with no whiskers alas.Top to dark,gone past his best








still has a top tan








adult doe with a lighter top and tan,mated to the dark buck
















sorry the unders are a bit out of focus.I had to hold the mice and camera as I was on my own.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

those are some nice tans youve got there sarah C


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice cham tans Sarah! Lovely tan on the pale top....Ive got bucks and does with great top colour at the mo, but weak tan - first generation outcrosses. Start of the cycle!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Loganberry said:


> Nice cham tans Sarah! Lovely tan on the pale top....Ive got bucks and does with great top colour at the mo, but weak tan - first generation outcrosses. Start of the cycle!


it's taken a year plus to get back to this after a self cross.I only keep a small number though.Maybe 8 adults and a few babies.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison photos, Sarah. I'm going to keep working on them. I had one mouse with fair red pigment that I was breeding into the tans to improve belly color (father to the Black Tan), and I bred him to the Champagne Tan, I'm hoping they turn out nicer. Unfortunately, the Silver Tan is the son of the Black Tan bred to a lighter self buck to improve type not color.

This is my project. Improving U.S. Tans in color and type using selective breeding and line-breeding.


----------

